# squid3 + havp + clamav.What am I doing wrong?



## Orige (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok My proxy is functioning normally, but I need some antivirus and I installed clamav and havp.
I read some tutorials and mans on the configuration of squid.conf.
When I changed some settings in my squid.conf, my local network was without internet.
I've done several tests and still not good.
Then my squid.conf when the network is not working:


```
http_port 127.0.0.1:3128 transparent
cache_mem 1000 MB # Se seu servidor for dedicado, coloque neste valor a metade de sua memoria RAM, do contrario use apenas 25%
cache_swap_low 90
cache_swap_high 95
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 45000 16 256

cache_peer 127.0.0.1 parent 8080 0 no-query no-digest no-netdb-exchange default
cache_peer_access 127.0.0.1 allow all

maximum_object_size 30000 KB
maximum_object_size_in_memory 40 KB

access_log /var/log/squid/access.log squid
cache_log /var/log/squid/cache.log
cache_store_log /var/log/squid/store.log
pid_filename /var/log/squid/squid.pid # pid mudamos para esta pasta para facilitar na identificacao de problemas

memory_pools off

diskd_program /usr/local/squid/diskd
unlinkd_program /usr/local/libexec/squid/unlinkd

refresh_pattern ^ftp:           1440    20%     10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher:        1440    0%      1440
refresh_pattern (cgi-bin|\?)    0       0%      0
refresh_pattern .               0       20%     4320
quick_abort_max 16 KB
quick_abort_pct 95
quick_abort_min 16 KB
request_header_max_size 20 KB
reply_header_max_size 20 KB
request_body_max_size 0 KB

#Defaults:
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80 8080 21 443 563 70 210 1025-65535
acl Safe_ports port 280         # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488         # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591         # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777         # multiling http
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
acl minharede src 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports
# acl pra sites direto, nao passar pelo cache
acl NOCACHE url_regex "/usr/local/etc/squid/direto" \?
no_cache deny NOCACHE
# acl pra bloquear palavras nos enderecos e liberar excesscoes
acl negapalavra url_regex "/usr/local/etc/squid/proibidos"
acl liberapalavra url_regex "/usr/local/etc/squid/livres"
http_access deny negapalavra all
http_access allow minharede
http_access deny all

[color="Red"]#acl HTTP proto HTTP
#never_direct allow HTTP[/color] [color="Blue"]#These lines make that my proxy is not working.
[/color]
cache_mgr servidor@storecomputer.com.br
cache_effective_user squid
cache_effective_group squid
visible_hostname Store_Servidores
```



When I comment those lines, the proxy works but clamav and havp not.


----------

